# Apple watch edition as an investment



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone who collects machanic watches would actually invest in a $10,000.00 Apple Watch Edition? Do you think it will be worth more someday.?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

sperandeo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone who collects machanic watches would actually invest in a $10,000.00 Apple Watch Edition? Do you think it will be worth more someday.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOPE!!!!!


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

In 50 years, if Apple brand still thrives and the watch is still unopened in the original package, you may auction it for 100k. Can you wait?


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope. Once the electronics are obsolete, so as soon as the watch is released pretty much, the only long term value will be however much mass of gold is involved.


----------



## PROFINITY (Jun 13, 2013)

It will be worth more someday, like when gold is $10,000 or so an ounce.

A loaf bread bread might cost $100 though.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

No...and this chart shows you why. 7 types of iPads in less then 4 years. Think about that sentence.....Seven in less then 4 years. This is the First version of a watch for a company that makes it billions on the fan boys buying new models sometimes 2 times a year. 4 years from now when the iWatch 6 is out, that one you bought for 10K and is obsolete...worthless.


----------



## MattHofstadt (Jan 12, 2013)

sperandeo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone who collects machanic watches would actually invest in a *$10,000.00 Apple Watch Edition? Do you think it will be worth more someday*.?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

It needs to become scarce in order to be collectible and sell at a premium, and that's likely a long wait. 
I do think it will become a collector's item, though - but perhaps at the $2-5k and not the $10k price point initially.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I gotta go with "absolutely not" on this one.

Trust me, I'm a guy with a 6-pack of unopened JR Ewing beer that's been stashed away for the past 30 years, just waiting for the day when it crosses the $3.00 threshold.

Another 30 years and I'm cashin' those bad boys in. Cha-ching!


----------



## ezwip (Jan 2, 2015)

It needs to be upgradeable.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Of course. The apple watch is a technological marvel the likes of which the world has never seen. It's also the worlds first smart watch and most innovative piece of technology ever created. Long live Tim Cook! Long live apple!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Orex said:


> In 50 years, if Apple brand still thrives and the watch is still unopened in the original package, you may auction it for 100k. Can you wait?


Ditto. Auction a unopened one to an Apple museum or an Apple collector in 50 years. Otherwise no one wants an obsolete piece of electronics THAT YOU NEED THE OBSOLETE IPHONE TO RUN which will no longer be supported in the future. Heck, the iPhone becomes obsolete in one year nowadays. The Apple Watch isn't really a new gadget like the iPhone or iPad. It's an accessory that is paired with the iPhone. Kind of like that stylus for the Samsung Note. That's probably why it's not called an iWatch.


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

If the spot price of gold goes up by an order of magnitude... or two...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Vintage electronics do not seem to be a big high-dollar market today.....doubt they will be in 30 years


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Wrong forum.... And for the love of God, if you will ever make money on a watch you won't be able to afford it today and if you were able to afford it today, you wouldn't be wasting your time asking complete strangers, you would have enough brain power to figure it out yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Absolutely, especially if you buy it with this beach front property in Arizona that would go sooooo well with it.


sperandeo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone who collects machanic watches would actually invest in a $10,000.00 Apple Watch Edition? Do you think it will be worth more someday.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeputtbogey (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope. There are many better investments.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, in fact I recommend you liquidate all your investments and put it all into Apple Phones. 

Do it now.


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

it would be a big fat NO from me.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

About as likely as my cat learning to play a Mozart concerto. 

Consider this.. Apple;s entire product strategy is designed around making their products obsolete as quickly as possible so the Apple drones will dump today's device for the next one. As soon as iWatch 2.0 comes along, you won't be able to give away the 1st Gen.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Scrap value at whichever "Cash 4 Gold" place is willing to pay the highest.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

While my answer is obviously a big NO, I do want to share a scenario here

Lets say this is the only Gold limited edition item Apple ever launches moving forward they change their mind and decide to focus on the tech or maybe making iClothes or iUnderwear and not do any more tech and solid gold stuff, there is an edge chance that these will be highly sought after several years from now. Contrary to what many have stated, there are certain obsolete electronic items that are very high dollar item, well above what they were originally worth. 

All this is ONLY if you do not open the packaging and keep it sealed though, if you use it and try to sell it, then I'm afraid its going to be fairly worthless. The key with collectible vintage electronics and hobby items like toys/games etc is that it remain sealed and unused. 

If you can resist the urge to open it and are willing to dump 10k into a box that you want to keep in a safe for a decade or more, sure, you may be a millionaire someday....assuming we are all still around and inhabiting earth.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a friend who travels to China occasionally. The last few iPhone releases, he's picked up 2-4 top end iPhone models and flipped them in Hong Kong for a good 30-60% profit. This only works during the period of shortage for the month or two after a new release. The rose gold (rose gold is much more popular in China) Apple Watch Edition *might* follow this pattern, and, if you can't flip it, you could return it before the 14-day trial period. One or two watches *could* conceivably cover airfare and nice hotel room. Or you could just end up paying for the trip yourself and returning the watches. Or you could get busted at the border and have to pay 20% tax on the watch. Or you could get busted and have the watches confiscated.

As a long term investment, t'would be foolish in the extreme in my opinion.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Take a look at the Vertu phones on eBay. Same premium price point on fleeting tech. There's your answer.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think any version of the Apple watch will ever hold its value, but I've been wrong before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Doubt it. 

First-gen iPhones are still around, and I believe it's possible to still run first-gen iPods, too.

But as an investment? I don't expect the Edition model to be a good idea.


----------



## Rav3n07 (Feb 25, 2015)

One of the nice things about this forum is the healthy amount of trolls. And the fact that in every troll thread at least 5-10 people bite the bait.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

sperandeo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone who collects machanic watches would actually invest in a $10,000.00 Apple Watch Edition? Do you think it will be worth more someday.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, why don't you tell us what you really think about Apple Watches. Instead of hiding behind a leading question.

Hopefully none of us think of a watch (mechanical or electronic) purchased at retail as an investment. It is an expenditure of funds. As with other kinds of watches I think the smart watch will be purchased because it returns some combination of utility and enjoyment to the owner. And I fully expect that Smart Watches will do both for their owners.


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

You think the digital gadget is obsoleted after couple years? you might be wrong.

iPhone 1st generation is selling on ebay with 95k price tag

iPhone Classic SEALED Early Production produced Before US Release 2007 2G 1st 885909128525 | eBay


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

omegafan2015 said:


> You think the digital gadget is obsoleted after couple years? you might be wrong.
> 
> iPhone 1st generation is selling on ebay with 95k price tag
> 
> iPhone Classic SEALED Early Production produced Before US Release 2007 2G 1st 885909128525 | eBay


No. You're wrong.

Post again when it actually sells for 95k. It won't.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Rav3n07 said:


> One of the nice things about this forum is the healthy amount of trolls. And the fact that in every troll thread at least 5-10 people bite the bait.


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

No. Investing the money would still likely yield a far better return than even buying, leaving unopened, and selling in 50 years...


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Man last time I even said something remotely as the word Lazy to the OP, I got in trouble from a mod 

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and bear in mind it's not gold... It's 'special' apple gold. So it wouldn't even be worth the weight of gold it has as they've modified it to make it tougher.

The original and first apple computers sold for silly money as they were one of the VERY first products the company made, but anything since then will just not have that sort of future collectabiluty... Not to mention in about 30 odd years the battery will probably be completely dead and I doubt it would even turn on!


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

NO! it will be recycled before that!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I keep hearing people talking about the $10k Apple Watch. That price is for the entry level with a rubber band. If you want a semi-serious looking gold Apple Watch, we're talking 14-17k. That kind of money makes it an extra horrible deal. I'd much rather get 3 JLC's of several flavors, or even an used Patek or FP Journe.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes it's a good investment. Just hold on to it for 50 years or so.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

eblackmo said:


> Of course. The apple watch is a technological marvel the likes of which the world has never seen. It's also the worlds first smart watch and most innovative piece of technology ever created. Long live Tim Cook! Long live apple!


You're being facetious right?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Seriously? What do you think mate?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

DaveTOG said:


> No...and this chart shows you why. 7 types of iPads in less then 4 years. Think about that sentence.....Seven in less then 4 years. This is the First version of a watch for a company that makes it billions on the fan boys buying new models sometimes 2 times a year. 4 years from now when the iWatch 6 is out, that one you bought for 10K and is obsolete...worthless.
> 
> View attachment 3431106


i have an original iPad. For how quickly they stopped supporting it I will not be buying an watch anytime soon


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I would whether spend $10K on a couple of vintage Rolex/Omega watches than the Apple Watch as a potential future investment. Better yet, you'll likely get a far better return on investing $10K in Apple stock than buying their watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mav said:


> Better yet, you'll likely get a far better return on investing $10K in Apple stock than buying their watch.


Dang it. If I had spent my money on Apple stock ten years ago instead of car mods (I hadn't "discovered" watches yet), I could buy a few cars _and_ some nice watches.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

eblackmo said:


> Of course. The apple watch is a technological marvel the likes of which the world has never seen. It's also the worlds first smart watch and most innovative piece of technology ever created. Long live Tim Cook! Long live apple!


I read somewhere that Apple intends to make quite a lot of the gold edition. For it to appreciate in value, it has to be somewhat rare. typically, that means less than a thousand made.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Will_f said:


> I read somewhere that Apple intends to make quite a lot of the gold edition. For it to appreciate in value, it has to be somewhat rare. typically, that means less than a thousand made.


Though I don't believe watches are an investment, there are many
instances of statements about the trends in used Rolex prices going
up. Rolex makes about 750 000 watches/year. Some of the other
premium brands make more than 10 000 watches/year. Do you think
the price trends might be influenced more by supply and demand than
just a very limited supply?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rationaltime said:


> Though I don't believe watches are an investment, there are many
> instances of statements about the trends in used Rolex prices going
> up. Rolex makes about 750 000 watches/year. Some of the other
> premium brands make more than 10 000 watches/year. Do you think
> ...


Used Rolex prices might go up for some models, but most lose significant value relative to inflation. I can tell you my 3 Rolexes have all lost value compared to inflation, and they've all really lost value when maintence is included.. The ones that skyrocket (COMEX subs for example) are rare..

The functionality of a 5-20 year old Rolex is comparable to the current models. The Apple watch will be obsolete in 18 months. Sure, a few people will want to hold on to one because of its potential place in history, but I suspect there will be no shortage of gold models on eBay in 5 years. If someone wants to collect one and believes that it will eventually be valuable, it makes sense to pick up a mint used one when the watch is no longer cool and new. Even then I wouldn't bet on the value keeping up with inflation.


----------



## mikewood (Mar 7, 2015)

How about an Apple Lisa?
One of apple's first real portable computer and it's worth...
Sold new for $10,000 ($23,000 today's dollars) Now it's worth $500 or so. Good deal? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

mikewood said:


> How about an Apple Lisa?
> One of apple's first real portable computer and it's worth...
> Sold new for $10,000 ($23,000 today's dollars) Now it's worth $500 or so. Good deal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun fact....The Lisa was Steve Jobs baby after the success of the original Apple Computers created by Steve Wozniak. The Lisa was so bad, Jobs was kicked out of the Lisa project and joined the Macintosh project. Jeff Raskin was the creator of the popular Mac.

Did Jobs create anything good at Apple? Or was he just a good pitch man?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Blancpain said:


> Fun fact....The Lisa was Steve Jobs baby after the success of the original Apple Computers created by Steve Wozniak. The Lisa was so bad, Jobs was kicked out of the Lisa project and joined the Macintosh project. Jeff Raskin was the creator of the popular Mac.
> 
> Did Jobs create anything good at Apple? Or was he just a good pitch man?


I do not plant to speculate about Steve Jobs. However, do not under estimate
the value of good sales and marketing.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

How's the first 18k gold Pulsar LED going nowadays?


----------

